# Ethernet from Tivo Mini?



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I have a Roamio Plus in the living room and Mini in the bedroom upstairs.

Using the coax built into the house (over 30 years old so probably RG5 at best).

So the built-in MoCA support networks the Mini to the Roamio Plus.

But I'm wondering, does that ethernet port on the back of the Mini carry the IP traffic?

Can I hook a non-Wifi device (Slingbox) to it and get connectivity?

I see MoCA adapters like these:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008EQ4BQG...lid=3MES65KGZXELG&coliid=I33Q5WTQK5DDV9&psc=1

Presumably a pair of those would work if I wasn't using the coax already for Tivo.

But would those work at all with Tivo? Or would one of them work on the receiving end with the built-in MoCA in the Roamio Plus?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

wco81 said:


> I have a Roamio Plus in the living room and Mini in the bedroom upstairs.
> 
> Using the coax built into the house (over 30 years old so probably RG5 at best).
> 
> ...


Hi,
The Ethernet on the mini will not bridge the MoCA. If you already have a MoCA network enabled, you should be able to get by with just one MoCA adapter. These adapters will support adding a switch nearby the mini and then you could use the switch ports to feed both your mini and your Slingbox to one of the other switch ports.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

This MoCA 1.1 4-port and this MoCA 2.0 4-port might be worth considering.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The Ethernet on the mini will not bridge the MoCA. If you already have a MoCA network enabled, you should be able to get by with just one MoCA adapter. These adapters will support adding a switch nearby the mini and then you could use the switch ports to feed both your mini and your Slingbox to one of the other switch ports.


So would just having my Roamio connected to my router (by ethernet) mean the MoCA is enabled?

The Roamio is basically suppose to have the MoCA adapter built in?

Since the Mini is working (currently connected by coax only), if I take the coax and connect it to a MoCA adapter instead, I'd get ethernet out of the adapter?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes

Yes

Yes


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks, will play with it.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Just realized something. The Mini doesn't have component or audio outputs anyways.

Though I do see one small pin-sized port labeled component and another one labeled audio.

Are there special cables or adapters that connect these ports to component cables and RCA audio cables?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes there are.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Hmm, they either didn't come in the box or I've lost them.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wco81 said:


> Hmm, they either didn't come in the box or I've lost them.


You have to purchase them, from TiVo or for much less money E-Bay


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

wco81 said:


> Just realized something. The Mini doesn't have component or audio outputs anyways.
> 
> Though I do see one small pin-sized port labeled component and another one labeled audio.
> 
> Are there special cables or adapters that connect these ports to component cables and RCA audio cables?


I just bought a set and these work:
For the audio (You do not use the yellow one):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261498388148?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

For the component video:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281354265271?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation. I just bought the pair. Saves a few bucks on shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281361043230


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Yeah good find.


----------

